# Paph emersonii



## silence882 (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi everyone,

My Paph emersonii is blooming on a short spike. Because 2020. It started to open with no spike at all visible, but luckily the spike got just long enough that the bloom could unfold properly. It bloomed normally on it's first growth 2 years ago.

I got this in flask from Hengduan.






--Stephen


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 3, 2020)

Adorable flower. Love the petal fireworks of red dots, contrasting nicely with the yellow pouch.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 3, 2020)

Very nice. I especially like the minute stenches of red covering the petals! (and in this, yet again, only mirroring Leslie's verdict). Glad the spike developed to a workable size - would have been a bitter fruit, if it had stayed on strike!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 3, 2020)

Btw how large is the plant from tip to tip of leaves?


----------



## Martin (Nov 4, 2020)

nice colorful flower!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 4, 2020)

The flower is an eye catcher. Congrats Stephen.  
As to the short stem could it be that the plant get too much light? The yellowish leaves may be a hint too.....if it isn't a lack of Mg or Fe?


----------



## musa (Nov 4, 2020)

Great colours!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 4, 2020)

lovely spots


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 4, 2020)

Lovely flower! Any tips on growing this one?


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 4, 2020)

silence882 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My Paph emersonii is blooming on a short spike. Because 2020. It started to open with no spike at all visible, but luckily the spike got just long enough that the bloom could unfold properly. It bloomed normally on it's first growth 2 years ago.
> 
> ...



Love the flower.. ditto to all the comments above

You said 'flask'. How many more did you keep/ grow on?... and did the flask indicate the parents?


----------



## setaylien (Nov 4, 2020)

silence882 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My Paph emersonii is blooming on a short spike. Because 2020. It started to open with no spike at all visible, but luckily the spike got just long enough that the bloom could unfold properly. It bloomed normally on it's first growth 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


Unusual colour form!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 4, 2020)

This is a revelation in this species. They’re always impressive but this is the first one I would call pretty. Well done.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2020)

Good work. They are not easy to bloom. Is it fragrant? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## silence882 (Nov 4, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Very nice. I especially like the minute stenches of red covering the petals! (and in this, yet again, only mirroring Leslie's verdict). Glad the spike developed to a workable size - would have been a bitter fruit, if it had stayed on strike!


I was definitely having a WTF moment when I saw the ovary emerging directly from the fan. Was very much happy when the tiny spike appeared.


DrLeslieEe said:


> Btw how large is the plant from tip to tip of leaves?


This growth is 28 cm.


GuRu said:


> The flower is an eye catcher. Congrats Stephen.
> As to the short stem could it be that the plant get too much light? The yellowish leaves may be a hint too.....if it isn't a lack of Mg or Fe?


Dunno, this plant has always had pale leaves while growing right next to other plants with much darker leaves. And my whole collection gets a Ca/Mg/Fe supplement every other watering, so I don't think it's that. And it grows happily, so I'm content to just leave it be.


Djthomp28 said:


> Lovely flower! Any tips on growing this one?


Unfortunately, I can't give specific tips as my whole collection grows in the same cabinet in my dining room. Humidity stays at 65%-75% at all times. Summer temps are roughly 78F days and 70F nights. Winter temps are 72F days and 60F nights. Lighting is from LED boards 18" above the pot rims. 


richgarrison said:


> Love the flower.. ditto to all the comments above
> 
> You said 'flask'. How many more did you keep/ grow on?... and did the flask indicate the parents?


This is the only one I ever flowered. I sold a community pot of them when they were all little and kept 4. One died, I bloomed this one, then sold 2 other BS ones. The Hengduan catalog indicated this was a sib cross of '#34' x '#35' and that the parents had "petals finely red spotted".


BrucherT said:


> This is a revelation in this species. They’re always impressive but this is the first one I would call pretty. Well done.


Thanks! I really like the speckling on this one.


NYEric said:


> Good work. They are not easy to bloom. Is it fragrant? Thanks for sharing.


Yes, it's definitely fragrant but I can't place what it smells like. Did the sibling you got from me ever bloom?


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 5, 2020)

Great one!Unfortunately none of these has flowered yet at me.


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 5, 2020)

Very nice! I think mine is in bud now for the first time...can't wait


----------



## silence882 (Nov 5, 2020)

Tom-DE said:


> Very nice! I think mine is in bud now for the first time...can't wait


Great! Please post pics when it blooms. I haven't seen any of sibling photos.


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 5, 2020)

silence882 said:


> Great! Please post pics when it blooms. I haven't seen any of sibling photos.


Maybe I will take a photo of mine when it blooms(in a couple of months?). You should find some photos of this species here if you do a search. Actually, I bought mine from a member here and he posted photos of his here.


----------



## silence882 (Nov 6, 2020)

Tom-DE said:


> Maybe I will take a photo of mine when it blooms(in a couple of months?). You should find some photos of this species here if you do a search. Actually, I bought mine from a member here and he posted photos of his here.


I think I sold you your emersonii  . It came out of the same flask as this one. I'd be interested to see how much of the red speckling yours has.


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 9, 2020)

silence882 said:


> I think I sold you your emersonii  . It came out of the same flask as this one. I'd be interested to see how much of the red speckling yours has.


Sorry. I just could not remember... 
My plant is in low bud/spike now and I guess it will take a little while to develop. BTW, the leaves are all green and shiny now and a new growth has just started. I will let you know when it blooms. Thanks again.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 1, 2020)

silence882 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My Paph emersonii is blooming on a short spike. Because 2020. It started to open with no spike at all visible, but luckily the spike got just long enough that the bloom could unfold properly. It bloomed normally on it's first growth 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


I’d like to see these leaves periodically. I would like to see if this coloration is a form of variegation. Maybe it’s a loony suspicion from staring at too many Neos. But I keep coming back and looking and this doesn’t look like mineral deficiency to me. Not with that flower, even if the stem was short.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2020)

Any emersonii I have is just sitting there defying me!


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 1, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I’d like to see these leaves periodically. I would like to see if this coloration is a form of variegation. Maybe it’s a loony suspicion from staring at too many Neos. But I keep coming back and looking and this doesn’t look like mineral deficiency to me. Not with that flower, even if the stem was short.


If you are talking about the big yellow blotches on the leaves, here are my thoughts: The mineral deficiency most likely not the cause of the yellow markings on the leaves. Under *strong* artificial light(like HID lights), the leaves will "bleach out", shorter spike.... based on my previous experiences, you should grow Paphs/Phrags under lower light level than what may require in greenhouses, because artificial lights give out consistent light.
Another thing I can think of is Physan20, strong mix will bleach out the leaves like that also (I don't know if Stephen used Physan...)
@Stephen, the flower bud /spike on mine is coming along (so far so good), I will give you an update when it blooms.


----------

